
Running Socket.IO Applications on Kubernetes - ApsOps
https://deis.com/blog/2016/socket.io-applications-kubernetes/
======
lcalcote
"That's because ELBs forward requests to backend instances without modifying
the request headers and the client IP is not sent in case of TCP load
balancing." \- - not sure this is quite what the author meant?

~~~
ApsOps
In case of TCP load balancer, the headers are sent unmodified and backend
instances receive the ELB's IP as the client IP. This is described in the AWS
docs -
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/elasticloadbalancing/latest/class...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/elasticloadbalancing/latest/classic/elb-
listener-config.html#elb-listener-protocols)

